# Sherbourn v. Outlaw?



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Shacksters! 

I have a buddy who will sell me n.i.b. the Sherbourn 5/5210A (5 x 200w) for $1100, which seems like a wonderful deal. 

My question is, for another $100 + shipping I could get 5 Outlaw Audio mono-blocks. 

The Sherbourn runs at .03% thd from 20-20k with all channels driven (it is actually 5 mono-blocks housed in the same box). The Outlaws run at .05%. Both amps are rated to 300w in 4 ohm loads. My Dahlquist QX10 mains are 4 ohms.

So, anyone with an opinion/experience with Sherbourn or Outlaw or both that could help me here?!

I plan on mating this amp(s) with the new Yamaha RX-V1800 avr (so I can have the HDMI 1.3 switching and video processing, as well as Yamaha's soundfield options and variable sub x-over).

In case anyone asks, I don't want to power my speakers with the Yamaha--it doesn't have the "all channels driven" guts for my speakers. I don't think any avr does, under $4k at least! My friend just told me about Sound&Vision's review of the Yamaha rx-v1800 and in real-world all channels firing mode it only cranks out 55wpc?!?!

So, thanks much for any help!

Phil


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I guess I'd probably try to decide based on convenience and support, if the lower distortion isn't a driving factor. Would you get the warranty with the Sherbourn? And it would be one power cable as opposed to five. However don't you need six channels if you're running 6.1? The monoblocks would be a little more convenient for increasing (or decreasing) your channel count later on.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

The Sherbourn would have full warranty--it is new in box. It has two power cords, actually and will not run all channels unless both are plugged in! 

As for the rear center in my 6.1 rig, I figured I could just use the Yamaha to power that one, and just volume match with the RS meter.

Thanks for chiming in...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sherwood is actually the OEM for about 30% of the high performance receivers / amps worldwide and is owned by the Korean Co. "Etronics". So there is a fair chance that no matter what brand you buy, it was built by Sherwood anyway (Etronics). Some companies such as Outlaw Audio are very open about who manufactures their stuff, others not so much. Rumor has it that many others such as Adcom, Denon, Harmon Kardon, Kenwood, Marantz, Sherbourn, Yamaha and others have all used Sherwood (Etronics) as an OEM .

I believe the Outlaw 950, Sherbourn P7/1000, and Atlantic Tech P-200 are all the same unit. Hmmmm,... maybe these three were all "Eastech" products, not "Etronics", it's all so confusing I can't keep up :wits-end:

Does that help answer your question,.... nope! Just an interesting tidbit  :bigsmile:


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Mark,
Thanks for the reply--very interesting stuff! 
I'm just up the highway from you in Idaho Falls area.
So, while you didn't "answer" my question, you are making me feel like it's sixes either way. Therefore, since I have the Sherbourn in my basement right now, and it will take up less room in my in-wall cabinet, I think I'll just go that route. 
I appreciate the feedback.
Enjoy Christmas and the holidays,
Phil


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I dunno if it's sixes,... I'm sure each company has different design specs and components that are used. I'm going through the "which amp should I chose" process myself, with no clear winner in sight yet.

Idaho Falls huh? One of my favorite vacation spots is up your way, Swan Valley area near the Falls Campground, day after Memorial weekend. Though it was more fun before fishing opened up year round there.


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, Swan Valley is pretty awesome--the Fall Creek area is great. I've been there a lot actually. Perhaps my favorite spot is back in a few miles at a spot called 4th of July canyon--beautiful!

So, tell me what you'd do. Would you go with Outlaw or with Sherbourn? Or would you go with the pro route (Crown or QSC)? 

I really only have about $1300 max for the amp. I still need a pre/pro or avr (planning on the new rx-v1800 as per above) and that's going to set me back $800. I can't go beyond $2k total for amp/pre-pro or avr. 

Don't feel bad about just telling me what you'd do--I'm open for suggestions and not locked into the Sherbourn! It does have five 5/5 reviews on audioreview.com... 

Thanks!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds like we're pretty much in the same situation,...4 ohm speakers, we both have pretty comparable receivers, you're looking at Yamaha RX-V1800 with newer features and 55 wpc? Yeah, I'd believe that, I have a Denon 3805 and as I recall it was 62 - 77 wpc depending on where you looked or who you asked. 

I'm really undecided,... but, if I were in your shoes and had the Sherbourn in the basement,.... well I'd have had it hooked up and running by now :devil:


----------



## allredp (Feb 7, 2007)

Great point! 

Besides, I just learned that you can't/shouldn't stack more than 3 of the Outlaws on top of each other. 

Now where's that box cutter? :yes:

Thanks for the conversation Mark, and good luck on resolving your situation...

Perhaps I'll post a review of my upgrade experience.


----------

